# first video made with Canon 60D



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

This is the first finished video I've made using my Canon 60D with the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens.
It's nearly spring, well the bush thinks it is already, only 2 more days to go of winter to go, and they have all started to come out in flower.
In the Aussie bush we don't have masses of flowering shrubs or fields of flowers (WA has a well known spring flush of wildflowers) - many trees, shrubs etc have very small, delicate but beautiful flowers - hidden gems. 
This bit of bushland - Glenrock State Conservation Area - is very close to housing and not far (10-15 min) drive from the city centre.
There is a lot of birdlife in the bush here and the bellbird can be heard constantly throughout this video - it is a tiny bird, similar in size if not smaller than a sparrow with a very clear, distinctive call. Whipbirds call often as do the white cockatoo that can be heard in the lookout scene.

Enjoy:

https://vimeo.com/48487468


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nicely done Zulu, beautiful crisp detail and use of DoF - Pure tranquillity, especially on my new Samsung Syncmaster 22" HD monitor, I can finally really appreciate HD in all it's glory :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks WereBo - yep, it makes a difference seeing things on a decent monitor - my main is a Samsung 22", few years old now but still looks OK :smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Very nice

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you use the camera's mic to catch the bird-song? - If so, it's either mounted very sensibly, or the zoom-motor is really quiet :grin: - Mine sounds like the mic is in the centre of a wasp's nest, when zooming in/out









Re: the new monitor, I had a slight panic when I suddenly thought I'd have to re-tweak all my photos, to compensate for any adjustments I'd made using the old HannsG 17" screen, but all 1300+ looked OK (Strewth, that little screen was really grey and 'flat', but it's given good service in it's 6-7 years)


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

yes, I just used the onboard microphone which is not known for its fidelity (no gain controls in video mode unless you install the Magic Lantern hack) - didn't come out too badly considering. None of the shots were zoomed while shooting, just a wee bit of manual focusing but the lens is the pro series with USM (UltraSonic Motor) so nice and quiet if I do use autofocus.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhhh, righto... I'm now officially jealous again :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

another short trial run with the 60D - at the beach this time in bright, harsh sunlight - much harder to colour correct/grade

https://vimeo.com/48924977


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You linked to the first one as in post #1. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this link Sandy :wink: - *Link*

Beautiful quality video Zulu, The texture details with the ripples, sand and clouds are superb, and the bathing gulls are too much :laugh: I also really like the excellent play of light on the runnel of water (@ ~ 53 secs) and the 'beach-life' (1:07 secs) :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

> You linked to the first one as in post #1.


:uhoh: oops! all good now :whistling:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks WereBo - ha ha - the bathing gulls were a crack-up they kept at it for some time, nearly falling over with their enthusiasm.
As for the "beach life" it is only going to get better as the weather warms up :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

still playing with DSLR video shooting & editing techniques - here's the latest with a fairly severe colour grading:

https://vimeo.com/51339814


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice one, John. Slo-Mo music too. Very well suited to create the mood.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmmm... Nicely treated Zulu, the 'Bullet' has given an excellent dreamy effect - I like the bouncy dog scene too :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks guys 

@ WereBo - yep the "bouncy dog" was a bonus - just happened to come along as I was about to leave. 
The guy doing a handstand is a gymnast and friend/co-worker of one of the models I have shot at The Drawing Room. A small group of extreme movement aficionados meet every Saturday morning at the baths to do their thing: slacklining, gymnastics, juggling (heavy items like 5kg shot puts) among other pursuits.
I'm thinking of doing a mini-doco on them soon.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That should be interesting to see, the guy in your video is very smooth in his movements


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

here's a frame grab from the video with ryan caught in almost perfect handstand position:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Almost perfect? Is that cos 1 leg looks slightly longer than t'other one? :grin:


----------

